# Bekomme aus Verzaubern keine Große Ewige Essenzen mehr !



## 90780 (6. März 2008)

Hi

ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit mit meiner Verzauberungskunst ein bißchen Geld zu machen und das hat bis letztes Wochenende auch funktioniert. Ich habe immer alle Level 51 - 55 Gegenstände bis 5 Gold im AH gekauft und die dann alle entzaubert. Bei 5 Gegenständen kamen mindestens 3-4 Große Ewige Essenzen raus (meisten sogar mehr) und noch ein paar mal Illusionsstaub. 

Hat Blizzard was an der Droprate der Entzauberungssachen verändert ? Gestern hatte ich aus 15 grünen Sachen keine einzige Große Ewige Essenz bekommen und heute auch nicht.


----------



## grempf (6. März 2008)

hab gestern noch ewige essenzen beim entzaubern rausbekommen. ich führ zwar kein buch aber die "droprate" schien normal zu sein. hab grad die letzten zwei tage enorm viele 51-56 items entzaubert um endlich mal skill 300 zu schaffen.

Ist vieleicht ne spontane persönliche pechsträhne deinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (7. März 2008)

Entzauberst du Waffen oder Rüstungsteile?
Aus Rüstungen gibt es meistens Staub, aus Waffen meist Essenzen.


----------



## Attractolide (19. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Hol Dir doch ein Add-On welches Dir beim Entzaubern hilft. Enchantrix ist da ganz nützlich.



Kann sein, dass Enchantrix da nicht mehr hilft , weil Blizz was geändert haben könnte.

Denn, ich kann das mit den Essenzen bestätigen...ich stelle selbst relativ preiswert lvl 55 + Gegenstände her, die ich dann entzaubere...immer dasselbe und das seit Monaten. Da ich das schon 300-500 mal gemacht habe, kenn ich die drop Raten eigentlich.
Bis vor etwa 2-3 Wochen kamen da irgendwie häufiger grosse Ewige Essenzen raus als jetzt.
Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich schlicht um eine "Pechsträhne" handelt, da ich schon wieder etwa 30-40 entzaubert habe.

Auch neu ist, dass ich jetzt gelegentlich aus grüner Rüssi lvl 55+ grosse glänzende Splitter krieg. 
Das hab ich in der Vergangenheit nur aus blauer Rüssi gekriegt.

cu, MM


----------



## Sarthek (8. August 2008)

kann es sein dass enchantrix einfach nur das lvl des items ermittelt und dann in 75%/20%/5% angibt was rauskommen könnte bedingt durch das lvl?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2008)

5 Monate alter Thread ...


----------

